
Google engineer uses a rowboat to commute to work in NYC - daegloe
https://nypost.com/2018/07/07/google-engineer-uses-a-rowboat-to-commute-to-work-in-nyc/amp/
======
eesmith
It feels like I read an article like this every few years.

Here's a 1981 article about someone in Chicago kayaking to work -
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1291&dat=19810608&id=...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1291&dat=19810608&id=kihUAAAAIBAJ&sjid=iI0DAAAAIBAJ&pg=1980,1374111&hl=en)
.

Or from 2016, "Zach Schwitzky: The New Yorker who kayaks to work"
[https://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/americas/zach-
schwitzky-c...](https://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/americas/zach-schwitzky-
canoe-commute/index.html)

From 2013, in Birmingham, UK -
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2384777/Entrepreneur...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2384777/Entrepreneur-
Mike-Bandar-kayaks-work-daily-commute.html)

(Note: use Google for this search, 'kayak commute' on DDG returns a lot of
hits to the travel site 'Kayak.com'.)

